# horizontal boring ideas needed



## ConstSvcs (Nov 22, 2007)

Hi all,

I need your thoughts on this. On a current job of ours the customer has decided to switch from overhead to underground electrical service. The path to the closest pole will require us to cross the driveway apron of the house next door. The driveway we need to cross is stamped concrete ! So.......as I have seen cable contractors do in the past........I was thinking of pushing a sleeve if thin wall 4" steel across the apron. The ground is course to fine sand and should be fine at the depth of my 3' trench. 

Any thoughts? I want to avoid dealing with cutting, patching and matching the stamped concrete.


Tom T


----------



## TimelessQuality (Sep 23, 2007)

How wide is the drive? 

Since when do you guys pick the shortest distance?:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## ConstSvcs (Nov 22, 2007)

driveway is 12' wide


----------



## Williams Ex Co (Dec 25, 2007)

BorZit tool.... 12' should be a breeze. www.borzit.com


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

I would try either one of those pneumatic "bullets" or a gas powered auger with bit attachments.

I know a plumber that used to auger a 2" hole under drives and walks with a bit welded to black iron pipe, he would add pipe sections as he worked the bit into the boring. 

It worked pretty well.

The problem with just pushing a pipe through, is the pipe will then be filled with compacted soil, unless you cap the pipe and then you will have difficulty getting it through.

With the sandy soil you say you have, I would consider a jetter attachment hooked to a pressure washer, and follow it into the boring with 3 or 4" pvc pipe. But I have a washer and jetter attachment.

I am sure there are dozens of other ways to skin this cat, just pick one.


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

That borzit tool looks pretty neat, similar to what my plumber friend used with water injection, and it looks like it would handle hard soils and rocky stuff better than the tulip bulb auger he had welded up.


----------



## custom patios (Jan 2, 2008)

tgeb said:


> I would try either one of those pneumatic "bullets" or a gas powered auger with bit attachments.
> 
> 
> 
> The bullet is a great tool. I used it to span about 20 feet of entrance at a shopping center to run irrigation. had to make sure my starter trench was nice and level first. theres no guarantee though cuase if you hit a rock, it deflects and starts a new path. back it up and try again. being that you said its sandy it should be no prob.


----------



## Noodle (Feb 19, 2008)

I would be carefull in sand with a "mole" (bullet) because we have lost one because it dive bombed after about halfway across a 15' to 20' span. Of course that is just my experience with them. I would also like to point out that I have had very good experience's with them too.


----------



## pcdrifter (Nov 2, 2008)

*Borzit Tool is the way to go.*

I bought the Borzit Tool to install 7 different water lines under an 18' private road. This tool worked great even in somewhat rocky soil, I just upped the water pressure a little.


----------



## backhoe1 (Mar 30, 2007)

we usedto use the borzit tool alot for sprinkler lines. went through alot of drills that way! you haveto be real careful to keep it up out of the water.


----------



## MarcD (Sep 18, 2009)

Dont cut the driveway, just punch and tug a line under it. Call around that is pretty easy as long as your ground is not frozen solid right now. If so reschedule. Also if you are switching to underground will your utility do that check with them also. Here we just have to have the box ready to go and they hook up service.


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

pcdrifter said:


> I bought the Borzit Tool to install 7 different water lines under an 18' private road. This tool worked great even in somewhat rocky soil, I just upped the water pressure a little.


Where are you located ??


----------



## ConstSvcs (Nov 22, 2007)

I did purchase the "Borz-it" tool will give you an update when I get to use it.


----------

